# Sites near or in Skegness Resort centre



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of any decent site in or around the resort centre in Skegness, as we intend taking our grandaughter and do not have other means of transportation once on site. All the main sites are some distance away from the centre and having never been there cannot relate to the site locations.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Kind regards (ab1451)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Skegness sands sounds like what you want,a couple of miles from the centre of Skeggie and right on the coast.Ideal for a bucket and spade holiday with your grandaughter.

You will have to book at this time of year as it will be busy in peak season,there is a regular bus route close to the site which will take you into Skegness town centre or the other way to Ingoldmells.

Skegness Sands

Steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Agree that Skegness Sands would be ideal. If you can't get on there try Skegness Water Leisure Park:

http://www.skegnesswaterleisurepark.co.uk/

It's a bit further out towards Ingoldmells, opposite Butlins.

There are plenty of buses near either site so getting into or out of Skeggie is quite easy. I don't know how old your granddaughter is but it is possible to walk into Skegness along the prom from Skegness Sands.

JohnW


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Country Meadows is ideally situated on the edge of Ingoldmells on Anchor Lane. 5 minutes from the beach. Ideally located for Fantasy Island and market. And its next door to Hardys Animal Farm. 

My other halfs parents are there at the moment. 
They say the site is busy but not full and the grass is beautiful. :lol: 

The sites telephone number is 01754 874455.


----------

